# Help!!!



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

At 7YO+, even if you didn't see any behavior issues he should have a full senior panel workup @ the vets including both T4 and freeT.
You might have to ask for the T's.

It sounds like he might be having some separation issues, pooping @ a door usually signifies they know where they should go but cannot wait for the human to let them out. That, or a habit of going @ the door has formed which doesn't sound like your case. All cleanup should be super cleanup- dogs have 300million olfactory receptors vs our 6 million or so- so even if we cannot smell something, they can given they are 50times better than we are at smelling. The scent of a prior potty might be enough in a dog to encourage continued pottying there. 

My best advice past good super cleaning would be to do the senior workup- he's the right age to have health issues cropping up, prime age for some of our biggest fears in terms of cancers, and a typical age for thyroid issues. His frantic chewing, etc, says he has something going on. It's not a normal thing for a 7+ yO to be so destructive. Try to see this as his way of telling you something's not right and causing severe anxiety.


----------

